
Apple Strategy 2017. Very important change to iPhone coming - superfx
https://medium.com/@scobleizer/im-inside-tim-cook-s-head-but-i-really-wonder-what-s-going-on-inside-mark-zuckerberg-s-head-5babf01c5713#.okjltrbe4
======
andrewfromx
"The next iPhone will be, I am told, a clear piece of glass with a next-
generation OLED screen. You pop it into a headset which has eye sensors on it,
which enables the next iPhone to have a higher apparent frame rate and polygon
count than a PC with a Nvidia 1080 card in it. The clear iPhone will put
holograms on top of the real world like Microsoft HoloLens does."

